# Setting up LDAP / Netinfo for Address Book access



## gagix (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi all,
I like the new address book (AB) in Jaguar. However, i would like to setup a LDAP or Netinfo database to store all my addresses, since then i can access the same database from my wireless iBook.
Does anyone know how to add a address database to Netinfo ? Can Netinfo be used for this ?
Or should i setup and use the included OpenLDAP server that comes with Jaguar ?
Any ideas on this ?


----------



## cabbage (Aug 26, 2002)

I had no luck trying to use NetInfo on 10.1.5 but I'll be trying openLDAP on Jaguar


----------



## rharder (Aug 31, 2002)

Yeah, I keep hoping Apple will make a "Share Address Book" feature in System Preferences->Sharing and have an LDAP server built-in, but until then--no luck.

-Rob


----------



## flowctrl (Feb 16, 2004)

gagix said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I like the new address book (AB) in Jaguar. However, i would like to setup a LDAP or Netinfo database to store all my addresses, since then i can access the same database from my wireless iBook.
> Does anyone know how to add a address database to Netinfo ? Can Netinfo be used for this ?
> Or should i setup and use the included OpenLDAP server that comes with Jaguar ?
> Any ideas on this ?



This is an old thread, but I'm wondering the same thing.  Its Panther now, of course.  Has anyone set up Addressbook to interact with an OpenLDAP server?  I played around with it briefly, but couldn't even get a listing of the addresses in there.

.


----------



## cabbage (Feb 16, 2004)

flowctrl said:
			
		

> This is an old thread, but I'm wondering the same thing.  Its Panther now, of course.  Has anyone set up Addressbook to interact with an OpenLDAP server?  I played around with it briefly, but couldn't even get a listing of the addresses in there.
> 
> .



It's really easy with Panther Server and setting up the Contact tab in Directory Access.  

To share just one address book in a small office I'd suggest reading the article on afp548.com about this.


----------



## flowctrl (Feb 18, 2004)

cabbage said:
			
		

> It's really easy with Panther Server and setting up the Contact tab in Directory Access.
> 
> To share just one address book in a small office I'd suggest reading the article on afp548.com about this.



Thanks -- afp548.com is a useful site.  I found a little information about Netinfo and importing LDAP data, but what I'm asking about is specifically OpenLDAP (regardless of the platform on which it runs).  Is there a special schema for Apple's addressbook?  Is it even possible for Addressbook to connect to an OpenLDAP server?


.


----------



## lostinspace2011 (Oct 16, 2006)

At http://j2anywhere.com are a number of tools and instruction manual which cover the configuration of a shared LDAP server. The tools on the site allow you to transfer contacts from your AddressBook directly to the LDAP directory, which can be accessed by Mail and the Addressbook. LDAP also supports other platforms such as Windows and Linux and is supported by many mail clients and addressbooks.

You will also find AddressBook X LDAP which is currently in BETA and provides a iSync integration.


----------

